# Wismec Centurion



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Single 26650 or 18650 with battery sleeve.
TC for NI, SS and Ti.
Bypass mode also available.



http://www.wismec.com/centurion/
View attachment 47694

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

That's pretty fancy looking I'm not going to lie!

EDIT - I particularly like the screwable bottom!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Stosta said:


> That's pretty fancy looking I'm not going to lie!
> 
> EDIT - I particularly like the screwable bottom!


Have too agree with you on that. Not too keen on the charging port on the bottom though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

Sorry, looks too much like my wifes hand mixer/whisker... #NotForMe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/16)

Woah! Nice! I'm going to need at least one of these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (9/3/16)

I thinks thats awesome. Love the idea of 26650

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Harmlessguy (9/3/16)

I just don't know how to feel about it.... I like it but,at the same time I feel my eyes cant accept it as a mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> I just don't know how to feel about it.... I like it but,at the same time I feel my eyes cant accept it as a mod.


We will have to see how it feels in the hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

Am I the only one that came in here thinking "No way does Wismec have a store in Centurion"

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Am I the only one that came in here thinking "No way does Wismec have a store in Centurion"


I would move to centurion if that was the case


----------



## Justin Pattrick (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Am I the only one that came in here thinking "No way does Wismec have a store in Centurion"



Ha ha ha I thought the exact same thing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> I would move to centurion if that was the case



Thread title = click bait

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Thread title = click bait


Hey don't blame me, blame Wismec for the names they use


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/3/16)

The white version reminds me of a Stormtrooper 

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/3/16)

Lol I also thought it was going to be a joke thread.

I quite like the look of it.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Stosta said:


> EDIT - I particularly like the screwable bottom!


Hehehehehehe...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> We will have to see how it feels in the hand


Thats what she said.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rossouw (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Thats what she said.


Tried and tested method

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

26650.........mmmmm interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

I don't have a 26650 mod, this could be on the wishlist


----------



## Kamiel (10/3/16)

Oh that white one is a dirty girl...


----------



## Pixstar (10/3/16)

Built in the same factory as the Vape Forward Stout, obviously uses the same 18650 insert...


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

I still NEED one.. Stop posting stuff like this.. Makes me wish i had a mod factory to just build new ones every day....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

Nice find @Rossouw
I like the idea of a 26650 mod - more battery life hopefully
And its cool you can use a 18650 if you need to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (11/3/16)

Silver said:


> Nice find @Rossouw
> I like the idea of a 26650 mod - more battery life hopefully
> And its cool you can use a 18650 if you need to


Thanks! Yes it should give more battery life, and more power than a single 18650 aswell. It is difficult to find 26650's though. So the option to use a single 18650 is nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

